

Why Don’t Business Leaders Assassinate Competitors? - foobar2k
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2008/07/corporate-assas.html

======
Allocator2008
It's called game theory, genius. A genetic algorithm can demonstrate that over
repeated iterations, the best way to solve the "Prisoner's Dilemma" problem is
to play "nice" rather than "nasty". That is why we don't murder or whatever
else outside of fiction, because it is against our long-term self-interest to
do so. This is not an issue of ethics. It is just basic game theory. End of
story.

~~~
foobar2k
How does this have anything to do with the Prisoner's Dilemma?

Yes the best way for people to play is to be nice, but I bet when real people
play they'd still be greedy. There's a difference between humans and
artificial intelligence.

